# Newest addition to the family



## Mr.Photo (Sep 15, 2016)

It has been quite a long time since I've posted here.  I've been going through a lot of things the past couple of years between being unemployed and now recently losing my father to Lung Cancer, and my mother ending up in a nursing home.  My photography took a back seat to everything else going on, and I kinda just curled up in a corner for a bit.  However on a good note the new job is going great, and I'm starting to slowly get back on my feet again.

Another sad time during all this was back in March of 2015, I posted on here that we had to put down my best friend Tundra when he completely lost use of his back legs and was unable to stand or move.  We rescued him from a local shelter at around the age of 5 in late 2006.  He was the best dog anyone could ask for.  Here is a photo of him for the people who haven't seen him.







A few weeks ago my fiancee sent me a text of a beautiful Siberian Husky puppy at a local small scale breeder.  We decided to check her out, and we really liked what we saw of both the family raising them, and the puppies themselves so we put our deposit down to get her.


We named her Zema which is the Russian word for "Winter".  She was the first born of a litter of 7 puppies, and she also was the largest weighing a full pound at birth.  Another thing that we found out later was that she was born on July 10 2016 at 6:58PM which is 11.5 hours after my father passed away from his Lung Cancer.  Here's a few photo's that I've taken of her both before we picked her up and after.  I will post a comment on each photo explaining.

This is the first time we went to see her.  She is only 6 weeks old here, and we immediately fell in love with her cute little pink nose and brilliant blue eyes.





We went and saw her again at 7 weeks of age, and she was curled up sleeping with one of three red Huskies in the litter named Zelda.





This photo was taken the day after we brought her home.  This really shows off those brilliant blue eyes she has.





This is one of my favorite shots so far of her posing.





We get compliments on her everywhere we go, and she seems to fit in well with our other two dogs.  I'm so glad we found her when we did.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2016)

What a beautiful puppy.  Sorry for your loss and the hard times you went through.  Glad to see things are improved for you and that you are picking up your camera again.  Looking forward to seeing more pics of Zema.


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome back - good to see you posting again!    You have my condolences on the loss of your dad.        Sounds like a lot of upheaval in your family, never easy.

Zema is beautiful!    We recently had to have our precious old friend, Odin, put to sleep and still sharply feel the loss.   I hope Zema aids with the healing, and overall gives some sunshine to your family - pets usually do.   

Congrats on the new gig!    Hope to see more of Zema, too!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 15, 2016)

Beautiful puppy. Reminds me of a solid white German Shepard I had years ago.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2016)

Way to get back in the groove. Very inspiring. That puppy is way to cute. I would of named her EC because you will be hitting that dial every time you take a pic of her.


----------

